

Tq: a tool to stay focused with - cfdrake
http://colinfdrake.com/blog/tq_a_tool_to_stay_focused/

======
cfdrake
I know this script is really simple and the technique might not serve everyone
as well, but I figured I'd share it. I think there's something to be said for
small homebrew ~/bin scripts like these. A nice collection of them can replace
the need for larger/overkill tools. At least, personally, I've always been
interested in them.

------
zokier
The example seems bit off: shouldn't the first "tq pop" print the same line as
the "tq peek"?

~~~
cfdrake
As it stands, the script prints out the next item in the todo list, not the
one just removed. Maybe it's not quite the standard expected result in this
case, but I figured it'd minimize the amount of commands/work that needs to be
done to manage the queue.

Of course, since it's a Gist, you're welcome to fork it ;p

